# Looking for solutions.



## Longhorn2012 (Jun 16, 2009)

hey everyone, I'm new to the forums (obviously), and I joined up because I enjoy lifting and I am seeking some help. I'm trying to gain bulk and strength, I think I hit a peak. Anyways, I'll be surfing around. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Longhorn2012 welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 17, 2009)

Longhorn2012 said:


> hey everyone, I'm new to the forums (obviously), and I joined up because I enjoy lifting and I am seeking some help. I'm trying to gain bulk and strength, I think I hit a peak. Anyways, I'll be surfing around. Thanks



I'd be happy to lend a hand in reaching your goals 
May we have a more detailed explanation on this peak you???ve reached? Something on the lines of your height, weight, lifts, diet, supplements and possibly a picture...


----------



## lola1182 (Jun 18, 2009)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Longhorn2012 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> I'd be happy to lend a hand in reaching your goals
> May we have a more detailed explanation on this peak you???ve reached? Something on the lines of your height, weight, lifts, diet, supplements and possibly a picture...




Basically, I haven't seen or felt any noticeable strength gains with my workouts. I am 5'8, 170 lbs, never maxed out anything but my guess would be bench= around 300. My 3rd set on bench press is 225lbx9 reps so Not sure what my max would be? and legs my 3rd set on sqaut I end up doing 315lbx10 reps. Again I haven't maxed anything...my diet is basically anything I see I eat...I'm only 19 and figured it can't hurt me, lots of fruits and veggies though, not a ton of red meat, more white meat. I take cytogainer, glutamine, black powder, t-bomb, and cell mass. I JUST started taking all of those.


----------

